# Probiotics



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just browsing the Nature Diet website and notice that they recommend giving your dog a regular probiotic alongside their food. They suggest a single strain powder from a health food shop. Does anyone have any experience on this one? I feel it might be good for Poppy who seems prone to tummy issues...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry Mazzapoo, I can't help with this one. Be interested to see what others say tho!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My dog food had a probiotic in it but the vet just gave me fortiflora by putina to sprinkle over willows food once a day. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My dog food had a probiotic in it but the vet just gave me fortiflora by putina to sprinkle over willows food once a day.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Thanks Donna, I'll look that up xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I made a frozen yogurt treat and there are probiotics in there. Wonder of that's enough. Lexi particularly loves them. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thanks Donna, I'll look that up xx


now that I think of it Ozzy was on it when he first came home.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well if they helped Ozzy become hulk Oz they can do no wrong in my book!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I made a frozen yogurt treat and there are probiotics in there. Wonder of that's enough. Lexi particularly loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I thought initially but then I read further and they say it should ideally be goat's milk yoghurt and that although puppy stomachs will tolerate milk protein some adult dogs can't....Don't know about that. But I'm finding some miracle reviews on Amazon by just searching 'probiotic dogs'.

Earlier tonight I asked Dawn if she thought Dudley's behaviour had been altered since starting a raw diet, what do you think the effect has been on Lexi and Beemer?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's hard to know how much is because they are getting older or because of the raw diet. But I think Beemer, the more easily agitated of the two, is much calmer and easily calmed down when agitated. Both seem to be better listeners, quicker with the learning. Their coats are nicer. Poops nicer. They rarely have stomach issues. I do have to feed them right before bed and early in the morning or Lexi gets that foamy empty stomach vomit. 

I have decided to cut other expenses (going to groom myself for the most part, don't by a whole lot of toys they don't play with or just kill in 5 min, and buy bully sticks by bulk so it's only three dollars per stock versus eight dollars per) so that it makes up the difference. Also, I noticed that I had to throw out the bottom 1/4 of the bag because they would refuse it. They prefer fresh dry food over old stuff. Still more expensive but I think worth it. I switch out proteins nearly every week and don't need to transition. We transitioned from dry to raw patties overnight and had no issues with mushy poos, which always happened with changing kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has been raw fed since she was 12 weeks, so goodness only knows if she would be even nuttier if she was on a complete dry food...
When I started feeding raw she had pro yummy, I think it was called, but once her initial tummy problems settled down I didn't continue with it.... She has had no tummy problems since she has been on Natural Instinct.


----------

